# [HOW-TO] Windows 7: BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO Bluescreen



## milesdavis (11. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte hier eine kleine Anleitung schreiben, wie ihr euer System ohne irgendewelche Neuinstallationen etc. wieder zum laufen bekommt, wenn ihr einen Bluescreen folgender Art erhaltet:



> STOP 0 X 00000074 (0 X 00000003, 0 X 00000002, 0X80087000) BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO


Wichtig ist hier die 74 und hinten das BAD_SYSTEM_CONFIG_INFO.

Es deutet auf einen Fehler in der Registry hin.

Ursache bei mir:
Ich hatte da den Treiber meiner RevoDrive SSD aus dem Geräte Manager deinstalliert und Win7 hat einen Standard-Treiber installiert. Bis dahin war alles i. O.. Dann der Neustart und nachdem die Windows-7-Kügelchen tanzten, kam dieser Bluescreen.

Hier ein Beispiel-Bild: http://www.reviversoft.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/bad_system_config_info_windows_XP.png

Win7-DVD rein und Systemstartreparatur (vorher per USB-Stick Treiber der RevoDrive geladen, damit ich sie sehen kann) gemacht, nix genutzt... Was jetzt?

Meine Lösung:
Windows 7-DVD rein und von dieser booten. Dann wie gesagt Treiber nachgeladen, damit die DVD meine RevoDrive findet.
Dann brauche ich ein Explorer-Fenster - egal welches.
Also bin ich in den Wiederherstellungsassistenten rein. Der meckert natürlich gleich, dass er kein Systemabbild findet etc. aber ich kann "manuell" suchen. Also klicke ich unten auf "Erweitert" und habe mein Fenster. Es ist zwar das Fenster zum Suchen eines Systemabbildes - unten rechtes steht ja _öffnen_ - aber das ist ja wurscht.

Als nächstes ab auf die SSD und rein:


> C:\WINDOWS\sytem32\config\


Hier drin ist die Registry.
Als erstes habe ich den gesamten Ordner _config_ kopiert und weggesichert - in meinem Fall auf eine andere HDD im System kopiert. Das Navigieren in dem Fenster geht zwar etwas zäh, aber es funktioniet.
Dann zurück in den originalen config-Ordner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man die einzelnen Bereiche der Registry.

Im Ordner RegBack befinden sich wie man leicht erraten kann die zugehörigen Backup-Files.
Da es sich bei mir um ein Treiberproblem handelte, musste ich nur die Datei SOFTWARE mit der aus dem Backup-Ordner ersetzen. (mit der Maus, Rechtsklick, kopieren, dann zurück und einfügen)
Hier kommt keine Meldung, möchten sie die Datei ersetzen.... man sieht es aber am Datum.

Das wars schon.

Neustart und fertig ist die Laube.

Hinweis: Das funzt nur, wenn das File aus dem RegBack-Ordner nicht zu alt ist. Der macht aber gewöhnlich nur ein neues Backup, wenn eben da sich was ändert.
Hier ist es ja Hardwareinformation, die sich ändert und nicht irgendwie Software. Dann wäre ja erstens das Software-Verzeichnis der Registry betroffen und zweitens gäbe es diesen Bluescreen nicht. Der kommt wirklich nur wenn sich was an der Hardware ändert. Die Fehlermeldung weist ja auch darauf hin!

*Oberstes Gebot: Backup des config-Ordners!!!
*
In eigener Sache:
Ich kann natürlich keine Garantie dafür geben, dass das bei anderen auch funktioniert.

In meinem Fall kann ich aber den Fehler und die Lösung reproduzieren.

Bei Fragen oder Anmerkungen: Bitte unten anfügen. Ich kann ggf. diesen Beitrag dann vervollständigen!


Viele Grüße und keine Panik vor Bluescreens!!

miles


----------

